# Blocage installation Windows 10 via Bootcamp Monterey



## bluemich (29 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à installer Windows 10 via Bootcamp sur mon Macbook Pro 2019 sous Monterey 12.4





J'ai toutes les specs suffisantes selon la page de support Apple, Et je n'ai pas besoin de clé externe donc je fais la copie sur mon Mac directement. 

Je lance Boot Camp pour arriver sur cette page. J'ai téléchargé le ISO de Windows 10 sur le site de Microsoft :





Puis voici le message d'erreur sur lequel je tombe : 





Sauf que j'execute S.O.S et qu'il ne trouve aucun problème, donc retour à la case départ. 





Est-ce que vous avez une idée d'ou peut venir le problème ? 
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2022)

bluemich a dit:


> Et je n'ai pas besoin de clé externe donc je fais la copie sur mon Mac directement.


Depuis 2015 il n'est plus nécessaire d'utiliser une clé USB, c'est bien Assistant Boot Camp qui commence par formater en MS-DOS (FAT32) la taille de la partition que tu as choisie. Ensuite dans un espace virtuel il téléchargera les pilotes/drivers, puis recopiera tous les fichiers contenus dans le fichier .iso et passera la main à l'installateur de Windows.

Le tout est bien entendu de ne pas avoir préparé d'avance une partition, car il refusera de faire l'installation. Donc, tu n'as pas préparé une partition ? Si non, recommence en relançant Assistant Boot Camp puis en sélectionnant Restaurer. Bien interpréter cette fonction, car cela supprimera proprement la partition créée. Attention, ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour en faire la suppression, jamais.

Par contre, je te conseillerais de faire une réservation de 200 Go et de voir ce qu'il se passe. Pour finir, si ton problème devient récurrent, il faudra que tu analyses le contenu de la partition de macOS Monterey, surtout si tu utilises Time Machine et que tu ne connectes pas souvent le disque dur dédié.


----------



## bluemich (30 Mai 2022)

Merci de ton retour.
Je n'ai jamais fait de partition sur mon disque, et je n'ai qu'un seul disque SDD 1To dans le macbook.
Voici ce que je vois dans Utilitaire de disque : 




Quand je lance Assistant Boot Camp, je n'ai pas d'option Restaurer. 
J'ai réessayé en réservant 200Go pour Windows, j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur qui apparait au moment de faire la partition. 
Et je n'utilise pas Time Machine.


----------



## maxou56 (30 Mai 2022)

bluemich a dit:


> Sauf que j'execute S.O.S et qu'il ne trouve aucun problème, donc retour à la case départ.


Bonjour,
Le SOS il faut sans doute le faire pour le disque, pas pour les volumes.

Il faut modifier la présentation, pour afficher tous les appareils, puis sélectionner la racine du disque "APPLE SSD...".


----------



## bluemich (30 Mai 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le SOS il faut sans doute le faire pour le disque, pas pour les volumes.
> 
> Il faut modifier la présentation, pour afficher tous les appareils, puis sélectionner la racine du disque "APPLE SSD...".
> Voir la pièce jointe 260147


Je viens de le faire et j'ai le même résultat :


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2022)

bluemich a dit:


> Et je n'utilise pas Time Machine.


Ton problème est autre et le souci est que c'est a priori Assistant Boot Camp parce que l'on ne voit pas de trace d'une partition Windows. Par curiosité, tu redémarres sur la partition de récupération et tu feras une installation de macOS Monterey par-dessus celle en cours. Ça remettra d'aplomb tous les fichiers système de macOS. Et n'ai aucune crainte, ça ne touchera pas à tes fichiers, dossiers, données personnelles, logiciels et réglages, uniquement que les fichiers système. Ensuite, vois ce qu'il se passe en relançant Assistant Boot Camp.

Il est bien entendu que tu as téléchargé le fichier .iso ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement la version en 64 bits ?


----------



## maxou56 (30 Mai 2022)

@Locke, il faudrait peut être que @bluemich fasse déjà un S.O.S de son SSD comme indiqué dans Boot Camp pour voir si ça corrige le problème. (éventuellement en plus du conteneur)


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2022)

@maxou56 je ne suis pas convaincu que ça résoudra son problème, mais va savoir ?


----------



## bluemich (30 Mai 2022)

@maxou56 j'ai fait un SOS du SSD et j'ai rien trouvé. 

@Locke je n'ai aucune partition pour l'instant. Je veux bien refaire une installation de Monterey mais je ne sais pas comment faire. 
Et oui j'ai bien pris le fichier ISO sur le site Microsoft.


----------



## bluemich (30 Mai 2022)

Ah je viens de faire un SOS sur le "Conteneur disk1" et il a trouvé un problème. Je peux faire quoi ? 
Voila ce que je vois :


----------



## bluemich (30 Mai 2022)

Bon ça a fini par fonctionner en faisant SOS plusieurs fois. 
Seulement maintenant j'ai un autre souci...

Au moment de l'installation de Windows, ils me demandent si je le veux en Français, OK, et à l'écran suivant ca a planté !
Plus rien, écran bleu avec smiley pas content, puis redémarrage de l'ordi en Mac.
Des idées ?


----------



## maxou56 (31 Mai 2022)

bluemich a dit:


> Je peux faire quoi ?


D'après la capture il faut redémarrer en mode récupération avec les touche cmd R
Puis refaire le S.O.S dans l'utilitaire de disque du mode de récupération (il faudra sans doute aussi modifier l'affichage).





						Si vous ne parvenez pas à démarrer à partir de la fonctionnalité de récupération de macOS
					

Découvrez la marche à suivre si vous ne parvenez pas à démarrer votre Mac depuis la fonctionnalité de récupération de macOS.



					support.apple.com


----------

